# IGN et Geoportail



## g200 (23 Juin 2006)

Slt,
tout le monde connait google earth (meme moi c'est tout dire) 
Mais est-ce que vous connaissez geoportail?
C'est pareil que google earth mais seulement pour la france (dom-tom inclus) avec une bien meilleur qualité (des détails allant jusqu'a 50cm!!).
Et le mode 3D est prevu pour debut 2007.

Est-ce-que quelqun sait ou le telecharger? (si bien sur il existe sur mac?)


----------



## Alycastre (23 Juin 2006)

Pas de version Mac, pas encore en service et site web IGN optimisé IE et Netscape .....
C'est bien les institutions Françaises ...


----------



## g200 (23 Juin 2006)

C'est pour ca que j'ai mon:
   "safari ne parvient pas a se connecter au serveur" ou
   "impossible d'ouvrir la page"  
Pourquoi c'est tjrs sur nous que ca tombe???


----------



## Alycastre (23 Juin 2006)

g200 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que j'ai mon:
> "safari ne parvient pas a se connecter au serveur" ou
> "impossible d'ouvrir la page"
> Pourquoi c'est tjrs sur nous que ca tombe???


Non.... C'est simplement que leur serveur est pour l'instant pas accessible ...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

En m&#234;me temps, c'est inaugur&#233; aujourd'hui, et &#231;a m'etonnerais qu'il inaugure un truc &#224; 7 ou 8h de mat'


----------



## Alycastre (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est inauguré aujourd'hui, et ça m'etonnerais qu'il inaugure un truc à 7 ou 8h de mat'


Exact ..... Too many conexions .... :rateau:


----------



## g200 (23 Juin 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Pas de version Mac, pas encore en service et site web IGN optimisé IE et Netscape .....
> C'est bien les institutions Françaises ...


 
C'est sur pas de version mac ou j'enrage.Ils auraient pu faire un effort pour les gentils utilisateurs mac que nous sommes. 



> Non.... C'est simplement que leur serveur est pour l'instant pas accessible ...



Moi quand je m'énerve un peu je dis n'importequoi (meme quand je ne le suis pas d'ailleurs)


----------



## Alycastre (23 Juin 2006)

IGN n'a jamais fait de logiciels pour notre plateforme ....


----------



## g200 (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps, c'est inaugur&#233; aujourd'hui, et &#231;a m'etonnerais qu'il inaugure un truc &#224; 7 ou 8h de mat'



Ah ouai!!!!pas bete! 
j'avais pas pens&#233; &#224; ca!



> IGN n'a jamais fait de logiciels pour notre plateforme ....


J'espere qu'ils en feront un et de preference le geoportail!
Mais d'un autre cot&#233; on peut pas leur en vouloir, on est pas assez d'utilisateurs mac....ou alors faudrait faire une petition


----------



## benjamin (23 Juin 2006)

Il y a une conf' de presse de pr&#233;sentation &#224; midi, apr&#232;s une d&#233;mo &#224; chichi une heure plus t&#244;t. Donc &#231;a sera s&#251;rement dans ces eaux-l&#224;.


----------



## Alycastre (23 Juin 2006)

Pour vous faire une idée des applis géniales de cet organisme  ignrando !!!:love:  Du bon gros windaube 98   Il viennent d'arrêter la commercialisation du soft, pourtant intéressant sur le fond ...


----------



## g200 (23 Juin 2006)

Ils l'ont arret&#233; car g&#233;oportail va ajouter cette option a son arc!.
En 2D d'abord puis un joli 3D apres!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2006)

Avec la fonction recherche ( je sais pas si beaucoup s''en servent  )
on tombe sur plusieurs fils sur ce sujet

et une perle 
la réponse  d'IGN à un macg
( de janvier)





> Les bases de données produites par l'IGN sont utilisables sur tout type
> d'ordinateurs et les applications que nous mettrons en ligne par
> l'intermédiaire de notre géoportail également
> Le cas de produits coédités comme Géorando, CartoExploreur ou autre, est un
> ...




Par ailleurs j'avais pointé une démo
( visiblement...sur windows)

Ca rend pas optimiste pour Mac
Mais parait que c'est prévu....
on verra


----------



## jphg (23 Juin 2006)

qui arrive à se connecter ??

et ceux qui y arrivent peuvent-ils poster ici des captures d'écran ?

merciiii !


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

Quelques captures ici : 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/29621-Lancement-officiel-du-Geoportail-de-lIGN-pre.htm


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2006)

13h16 - Le lancement du site est officiel, mais il est d&#233;j&#224; compl&#232;tement satur&#233;.

Sur www.ign.fr, on n'obtient que le message suivant:


> Vous &#234;tes incroyablement nombreux &#224; vous connecter sur ign.fr, le site de l&#8217;Institut G&#233;ographique National. En raison de cette affluence, le site est actuellement satur&#233;. Nos &#233;quipes mettent tout en &#339;uvre pour vous permettre d&#8217;y acc&#233;der &#224; nouveau dans des conditions de navigation satisfaisantes et vous remercient de l&#8217;int&#233;r&#234;t que vous portez &#224; l&#8217;IGN.


----------



## jphg (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Quelques captures ici :
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/29621-Lancement-officiel-du-Geoportail-de-lIGN-pre.htm


thanks !
(et ben, c'est pas très beau : (


----------



## Alycastre (23 Juin 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> thanks !
> (et ben, c'est pas très beau : (


Sont pas riche à l'IGN, doivent bosser sur Windows 98 .... Comme beaucoup d'administrations ...


----------



## benjamin (23 Juin 2006)

Le patron de l'IGN me charge de vous transmettre ses excuses, chers internautes.  
Le site devrait rester difficilement accessible durant tout le week-end.
La d&#233;mo de l'interface 3D, celle qui arrivera &#224; l'automne, est r&#233;ellement impressionnante.
La version actuelle devrait normalement fonctionner avec tous les navigateurs. La prochaine n&#233;cessitera le t&#233;l&#233;chargement d'une appli, donc Windows first.


----------



## erual (23 Juin 2006)

Premiere capture


----------



## sylko (23 Juin 2006)

erual a dit:
			
		

> Premiere capture


 
Y'a pas le Togo dessus?   

Bon, je sors...


----------



## PommeQ (23 Juin 2006)

erual a dit:
			
		

> Premiere capture



Merci ... on voit deja ce que ca donne  



> Vous êtes incroyablement nombreux à vous connecter sur ign.fr, le site de lInstitut Géographique National. En raison de cette affluence, le site est actuellement saturé. Nos équipes mettent tout en uvre pour vous permettre dy accéder à nouveau dans des conditions de navigation satisfaisantes et vous remercient de lintérêt que vous portez à lIGN.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Le patron de l'IGN me charge de vous transmettre ses excuses, chers internautes.
> Le site devrait rester difficilement accessible durant tout le week-end.....


 
Tu crois?

Moi je pense faire un essai dès soir à partir de 21 heures...


----------



## g200 (23 Juin 2006)

Saturé....Saturé.....saturé
Toujours et encore saturé!!!!!!!!!!!!!
J'epere que ca ira mieux bientot.


----------



## erual (23 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas le Togo dessus?




Tu le vois pas du Mont-Blanc !


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2006)

g200 a dit:
			
		

> Saturé....Saturé.....saturé
> Toujours et encore saturé!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> J'epere que ca ira mieux bientot.


 
Attends 21 heures je te dis!

Par contre à partir de demain matin ça va être à nouveau saturé, de tous ceux qui voudront guetter le retour des bleus à Roissy


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2006)

Ouf ! J'ai réussi à charger la page d'accueil.

Je remarque qu'en bas de la page, il y a l'inscription suivante:


> Site compatible avec les navigateurs IE6 et +, Mozilla1.7 et +, Firefox 1.0 et +, *Safari 2.0 et +*
> Site compatible avec les plates-formes Windows 2000, XP et +, Linux famille RedHat, Suse et Debian, *MacOS X*



On ne nous aurait finalement pas oublié ?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

C'est sur que de 21h, &#224; 22h, c'est le bon plan 
PAr contre, evite les sites ou il parle de foot, ils seront satur&#233;s


----------



## hunjord (23 Juin 2006)

Ce sont les Macinteleux qui vont être content avec leur bootcamp....bien l'impression qu'on aura pas de si tôt possibilté d'y avoir accès.


----------



## g200 (24 Juin 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Attends 21 heures je te dis!
> 
> Par contre à partir de demain matin ça va être à nouveau saturé, de tous ceux qui voudront guetter le retour des bleus à Roissy



Raté!
Par contre apres le matche contre l'espagne.....
Je dis pas!


----------



## le commandeur (24 Juin 2006)

ça bouchonne encore


----------



## g200 (24 Juin 2006)

le commandeur a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a bouchonne encore


Et pour encore un moment...je te le paris

Mais voici qu'il m'arive autre chose, apres le fait qu'ils nous expliquent que nous sommes trop nombrex,que safari ne parvient pas &#224; se connecter au server....je re&#231;ois ca:Could not open connection to database server.....Donc resultats,je peux aller partout sur tout le site sauf sur la "visu 2D"
Ca commence &#224; bien faire tout de meme.


----------



## benjamin (26 Juin 2006)

Sur le coup, l'IGN passe vraiment pour des branquignoles. Et les Fran&#231;ais avec.  
Esp&#233;rons que Quaero et la biblioth&#232;que num&#233;rique donne autre chose...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2006)

C'est clair que l&#224; on passe vraiment pour des guignolos.
Ils croyaient quoi a l'IGN? Qu'il y aurrait que 2 couillons passionn&#233;s de cartographie / jour sur leur site?

Ridicule...


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2006)

L'IGN va reguler l'acces au site geoportail


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2006)

> ... le visiteur devra remplir un formulaire et un message de r&#233;ception devra &#234;tre confirm&#233; par mail. Il int&#233;grera une invitation pour consulter le site.


 L&#224;, on a touch&#233; le fond ! C'est vrai qu'on doit passer pour des charlots. (&#192; quand la consultation de sites web &#224; l'aide se courriers postaux ?)

J'ai l'impression que Google Earth a encore de beaux jours devant lui avant d'&#234;tre inqui&#233;t&#233; par le site de l'IGN, m&#234;me pour les internautes nationaux.


----------



## DrFatalis (26 Juin 2006)

"le visiteur devra remplir un formulaire et un message de réception devra être confirmé par mail. Il intégrera une invitation pour consulter le site."

Mouhahahahahahahah      :love: :love: :love: 

Notre pays est bien le champion du formulaire et du papelard, mais on n'osait imaginer que cela arriverait aussi sur le web...

Et pourquoi pas une demande à adresser par courrier à l'IGN, en triple exemplaire, pour obtenir des tranches de 20 mn de connexion moyennant un timbre fiscal à joindre à une autorité de tutelle apprèciant au cas par cas la nécéssité de la connexion au vu de procédures citoyennes et démocratiques mise au point par une COmission Nationale de Supervision de l'internet  (je vous laisse de soin de découvrir l'acronyme)...

La file d'attente "bureau de poste" sur internet... Vous en réviez ? l'IGN l'a fait!


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> "le visiteur devra remplir un formulaire et un message de réception devra être confirmé par mail. Il intégrera une invitation pour consulter le site."
> 
> Mouhahahahahahahah      :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...


 
Tu as oublié de préciser que le timbre fiscal devra avoir été commandé au préalable sur le site... bien sûr!


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2006)

Je me permets de vous rappeller que plusieurs "trucs" de Google, par exemple, GMail, il faut passer par une invitation.
Pour un autre soft (je ne me rapelle plus du nom, l'outil de cr&#233;ation de site web il me semble), il fallait s'inscrire sur le site, et attendre que Google te dise que tu pouvais y aller


----------



## valoriel (26 Juin 2006)

Moi j'adore le logo de l'UMP sur la page d'accueil


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juin 2006)

Je vous trouve quand m&#234;me assez critiques vis-&#224;-vis de cette belle initiative qui apporte (ce que personne ne met en avant, et on ne peut que le d&#233;plorer) une contribution essentielle &#224; la francophonie:


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Juin 2006)

:mouais: 


> Vous êtes incroyablement nombreux à vous connecter au Géoportail,
> portail des territoires et des citoyens depuis sa mise en ligne.
> Nous avons enregistré plusieurs millions de connexions en quelques heures.
> En raison de cette affluence, le site est actuellement saturé.
> ...


----------



## DeniX (26 Juin 2006)

Toujours aussi inaccessible : 

Vous êtes incroyablement nombreux à vous connecter au Géoportail,
portail des territoires et des citoyens depuis sa mise en ligne. 
Nous avons enregistré plusieurs millions de connexions en quelques heures. 
En raison de cette affluence, le site est actuellement saturé.

Nos équipes mettent tout en uvre pour vous permettre d'y accéder à nouveau dans 
des conditions de navigation satisfaisantes et 
vous remercient de l'intérêt que vous portez à ce site interministériel novateur.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Je vous trouve quand même assez critiques viv-à-vis de cette belle initiative qui apporte (ce que personne ne met en avant, et on ne peut que le déplorer) une contribution essentielle à la francophonie:


..."géraphique", c'est pas du patois, ça ?


----------



## g200 (27 Juin 2006)

Non, ce qui est bien c'est qu'ils ne se prennent pas pour des co**.


> Vous êtes incroyablement nombreux à vous connecter au Géoportail,
> portail des territoires et des citoyens depuis sa mise en ligne.
> Nous avons enregistré plusieurs millions de connexions en quelques heures.
> En raison de cette affluence, le site est actuellement saturé.
> ...


Ils sont à peine fiers que ca marche.



> J'ai l'impression que Google Earth a encore de beaux jours devant lui avant d'être inquiété par le site de l'IGN, même pour les internautes nationaux.


Tout à fait d'accord.
J'arrive meme plus a acceder à la page d'acceuil....
Et on se demande pourquoi les américains nous montrent du doigt....Comparons google earth et geoportail:
    -google n'est pas saturé pour le télécharger
    -une fois que tu a google earth, tout va encore bien
    -google earth est un logiciel
    -google ne fait pas une demande d'inscription aussi grosse que toute la paperasse que j'ai du remplir pour m'inscrire dans un lycée.
    -géoportail est le contraire

Mais attention me me prenez pas au mot....une fois que je l'aurais vu je dirais pet't le contraire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2006)

Un petit truc qui peut dépanner (vu sur TV7, la télé locale de Bordeaux) : passer par les Pages Jaunes. Dans la fenêtre de résultat, vous cliquez sur vue aérienne.


----------



## boddy (27 Juin 2006)

Je confirme, ça marche. Mais, c'est NUL :mouais:
Ma maison est toute rikiki, je reconnais même pas mon jardin :mouais: et j'ai le vertige tellement la photo est prise de haut :mouais:

J'espère que le "vrai" site sera meilleure !


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, ça marche. Mais, c'est NUL :mouais:
> Ma maison est toute rikiki, je reconnais même pas mon jardin :mouais: et j'ai le vertige tellement la photo est prise de haut :mouais:



C'est clair que le démarrage de geoportail est plutôt ridicule 
Ceci dit, les photos sur les pages jaunes sont nettement plus précises que les images de google sur 70% ou 80% de la France métropolitaine. La campagne française est généralement mieux connue de l'IGN que de Google 

On aura  2 outils complémentaires. C'est pas parce que l'IGN se rend ridicule au départ qu'il faut croire que Google fait tout bien : ils ont eu l'excellente idée de racheter à vil prix un tas d'images hétéroclites qui traînaient, j'en suis ravi. Mais, au simple vu de ce qu'il y a déjà sur voilà, je suis sûr que je serai ravi aussi de ce que proposera l'IGN (je ne sais pas quand par contre ), moi qui suis gourmand de coins perdus.

Si on passe au-delà du plaisir visuel et du côté grand public, le programme de l'IGN est également très intéressant mais c'est une autre histoire.

Alors un peu de mansuétude avec pas mal d'ironie, ce serait peut-être plus adéquat pour l'IGN que le simpliste "ils sont nuls". Vous ne vous servez jamais des cartes au 25 000e ? Elles me semblent tout à fait au niveau de ce qui se fait ailleurs, pour rester dans l'euphémisme


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

Moi ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re sur ce site c'est son c&#244;t&#233; "interminist&#233;riel novateur".


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que le d&#233;marrage de geoportail est plut&#244;t ridicule
> Ceci dit, les photos sur les pages jaunes sont nettement plus pr&#233;cises que les images de google sur 70% ou 80% de la France m&#233;tropolitaine. La campagne fran&#231;aise est g&#233;n&#233;ralement mieux connue de l'IGN que de Google
> 
> On aura  2 outils compl&#233;mentaires. C'est pas parce que l'IGN se rend ridicule au d&#233;part qu'il faut croire que Google fait tout bien : ils ont eu l'excellente id&#233;e de racheter &#224; vil prix un tas d'images h&#233;t&#233;roclites qui tra&#238;naient, j'en suis ravi. Mais, au simple vu de ce qu'il y a d&#233;j&#224; sur voil&#224;, je suis s&#251;r que je serai ravi aussi de ce que proposera l'IGN (je ne sais pas quand par contre ), moi qui suis gourmand de coins perdus.
> ...


L'int&#233;r&#234;t des informations cartographiques et photographiques de l'IGN est ind&#233;niable, et l'id&#233;e du G&#233;oportail est plus que louable.

Par contre c'est la mise en place du service informatis&#233; Internet qui est ridicule. De toute &#233;vidence, ils n'ont pas mis les moyens n&#233;cessaires.

Je ne sais pas qui leur a dimensionn&#233; leur syst&#232;me, mais &#231;a frise le sabotage.

Du peu que j'en ai vu, je pense qu'ils avaient les moyens de faire un syst&#232;me bien moins gourmand en ressources. Par exemple en &#233;vitant les cgi pour les pages fixes, en imposant une navigation initiale directe sur des cartes simplifi&#233;es, et en n'acc&#233;dant aux donn&#233;es importantes et volumineuses qu'au dernier moment.

Et quand on a la pr&#233;tention de fournir des donn&#233;es &#224; la France enti&#232;re, on taille ses r&#233;seaux et ses serveurs en cons&#233;quence.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on a la prétention de fournir des données à la France entière, on taille ses réseaux et ses serveurs en conséquence.




[Mode Geoportail Task Force on] Ah bon, les gens on l'ADSL en France (eg. en Province) et ils vont venir a plusieurs d'un coup sur le site! Ca alors!  [/Mode Geoportail Task Force off]


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2006)

et si vous alliez sur mapi ou pages jaunes, parce que la base de donnée , ça fait un moment qu'elle est dispo


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

Hum... comment te dire ... il me semble que.... voyons voir.. ah oui &#231;a a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; dit.... aujourd'hui &#224; 08h39...


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juin 2006)

ca marche chez vous ?


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hum... comment te dire ... il me semble que.... voyons voir.. ah oui ça a déja été dit.... aujourd'hui à 08h39...


Ah tiens je croyais que c'etait hier à 21h26


----------



## papadben (27 Juin 2006)

Toujours le même message.....
Nous sommes incroyablement nombreux à être déçus et à devoir prendre notre mal en patience.
Ce mot me fait marrer, on fait une pub pas possible et après on est incroyablement surpris!
 Ca me rapelle les messages d'erreur d'alice "une erreur inattendue......", p'têt bien qu'ils ont des erreurs prévues voire même programmées....:mouais:


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2006)

Par contre c'est rigolo mais au dessus des bases militaires, il y &#224; un gros blanc :bebe:
sicret d&#233;fense 








_(j'ai pas plus gros en gif desol&#233; :rose: :rateau:  )_


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Par contre c'est rigolo mais au dessus des bases militaires, il y à un gros blanc :bebe:
> sicret défense



Ca permet de les reperer et d'aller les voir dans Google Earth


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Par contre c'est rigolo mais au dessus des bases militaires, il y à un gros blanc :bebe:
> sicret défense
> 
> 
> ...


Sympa ton smilley, naas...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca permet de les reperer et d'aller les voir dans Google Earth


A noter que l'inverse ne semble pas possible. L'IGN ne couvre pas le territoire américain.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juin 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> L'IGN ne couvre pas le territoire américain.


Officiellement :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: 
Sinon à quoi serviraient tous "nos" satellites


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

Tiens j'ai pu acc&#233;der &#224; la page d'accueil (pas plus hein faut pas pousser :rateau: ).
Bah c'est naze on dirait mon site 

Pas de quoi faire p&#233;ter champagne et toast au foie gras!


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2006)

semaine prochaine nous aurons le droit &#224; la tour eiffel
trop fort la techno du serveur :rateau:


----------



## utc (28 Juin 2006)

g200 a dit:
			
		

> Slt,
> tout le monde connait google earth (meme moi c'est tout dire)
> Mais est-ce que vous connaissez geoportail?
> C'est pareil que google earth mais seulement pour la france (dom-tom inclus) avec une bien meilleur qualité (des détails allant jusqu'a 50cm!!).
> ...



Il n'y a *rien à télécharger*, ce n'est pas comme google earth.
J'ai pu y accéder (la réunion) à 4 heures du mat.
C'est super, mieux que google, car la définition est bonne partout (ce qui n'est pas encore le cas aujourd'hui en 2006). Je ne sais pas si c'est pareille en métropole ou s'il va falloir attendre 2007 comme annoncé.
Ce qui est sympa est un curseur permettant de doser la superposition de la carte IGN et de l'image sattelite.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a *rien &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger*, ce n'est pas comme google earth.



Heureusement si non ils auraient &#233;t&#233; capable de pondre un truc compatible uniquement Win98 (et ant&#233;rieur) dans un premier temps puis une super version Mac OS 8.6. 

Mais heureusement ils vont trouver une solution pour qu'on puisse consulter le site sur minitel


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais heureusement ils vont trouver une solution pour qu'on puisse consulter le site sur minitel


Minitel... 

Et la version "t&#233;l&#233;graphe", elle sort quand ?


----------



## g200 (28 Juin 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Minitel...
> 
> Et la version "télégraphe", elle sort quand ?



Il parait qu'ils vont prendre de l'avance avec la version 0.0.0.0.0.-1.
Elle marchera exclusivement en signaux de fumées.Mais c'est toi qui achetera le bois en envoyant un formaulaire avec un autre formulaire pour le tapis.Puis un nouveau formulaire en 5 pages pour dire que tu as réélement envie d' utiliser geoportail.Puis d'autres formulaire car ils auront paumés les autres.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Juin 2006)

> Portail des territoires et des citoyens
> 
> Vous &#234;tes tr&#232;s nombreux &#224; vous connecter sur le site du G&#233;oportail depuis sa mise en ligne. Cette affluence exceptionnelle, cons&#233;cutive au lancement du site, entra&#238;ne une saturation de nos serveurs. Nous travaillons &#224; l'augmentation des capacit&#233;s de calcul du site, dans le cadre du d&#233;ploiement du G&#233;oportail.
> 
> ...


&#199;a y est ! Ils vont faire le m&#234;me coup que Microsoft  ! Si ce dernier ne reporte pas encore la sortie de son OS, l'IGN va peut-&#234;tre ouvrir le G&#233;oportail "compatible Vista" quand il commencera &#224; fonctionner !


----------



## darkbeno (28 Juin 2006)

c'est relou cette histoire de site qui marche pas l&#224;... J'ai envie de voir moi ! Mon dieu quelle frustration.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> c'est relou cette histoire de site qui marche pas là... J'ai envie de voir moi ! Mon dieu quelle frustration.


Imagine qu'il faille attendre l'été 2007... !


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2006)

On va bientot pouvoir acceder &#224; Geoportail!


----------



## philire (28 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu quelle frustration.


il s'en fout lui, il voit tout


----------



## philire (28 Juin 2006)

Très sympa, le drapeau français.  :love::hein:


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2006)

C'est marrant que le mec soit all&#233; &#224; ensues la redonne, s'il est pas du coin je comprends pas :rateau:


----------



## g200 (29 Juin 2006)

AH!AH!
Que ce soit gravé dans de la pierre,
que toutes les mémoires s'en souviennent....
J'ai pu acceder à la page ou il y a des fleches pour se déplacer (mais malheureusement sans les photos aériennes...ces fleches ne servent à rien)


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

Peu etre qu'en intranet "interministeriel" &#231;a marche impec


----------



## g200 (30 Juin 2006)

Non mais je suis content....
depuis qu'ils disent qu'ils vont améliorer leurs serveurs et compagnie 
j'accede à la page des excuses de plus en plus vite 
Si c'est pas un gros progres ca!


----------



## Crismac (30 Juin 2006)

En passant par la page d'accueil des pages jaunes, on acc&#232;s au moins &#224; l'hexagone.


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Juin 2006)

g200 a dit:
			
		

> AH!AH!
> Que ce soit grav&#233; dans de la pierre,
> que toutes les m&#233;moires s'en souviennent....
> J'ai pu acceder &#224; la page ou il y a des fleches pour se d&#233;placer (mais malheureusement sans les photos a&#233;riennes...ces fleches ne servent &#224; rien)


Quelle chance ! A partir de la page d'accueil je n'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; acc&#233;der qu'&#224; la page d'excuse...


J'ai remarqu&#233; ce matin que les liens de la page d'accueil avaient &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;s. Quand on clique sur une zone g&#233;ographique, on envoie maintenant un requ&#234;te cod&#233;e, alors qu'avant c'&#233;tait une requ&#234;te contenant un clair le nom de la zone, des coordonn&#233;es x et y, et un facteur d'&#233;chelle.

Il n'y a donc pas de doute : "ils" y travaillent...


----------



## guizmo47 (30 Juin 2006)

Hé les mauvaises langues !
J'ai réussi à avoir une carte moi !!!...
Bien détaillée de mon minuscule village que je ne pouvais pas avoir sur Google earth...
Suis content j'ai vu ma maison...
Bon ma 2ème requète n'a absolument rien donné et toutes les autres non plus, et maintanant ça ne marche plus...
C'était trop beau !:rose:...
En tout cas le petit bout que j'ai pu apercevoir me semble très prometteur.
A suivre...


----------



## Crismac (30 Juin 2006)

En arrivant après les Américains, on  aurait pu faire quelque chose au moins de la même qualité que Google Eart, dautant plus que les médias nous ont rabattu les oreilles, avec une définition supérieur, allant jusquà 50cm, (gros foutage de gueule), mais non ! on a droit à de la grosse daube.
On dirait que les prises de vue ont été faites avec un instamtic 110.


----------



## Crismac (30 Juin 2006)

Google eart; Il y a pas photo ! (si jose dire).


----------



## utc (30 Juin 2006)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> En arrivant après les Américains, on  aurait pu faire quelque chose au moins de la même qualité que Google Eart, dautant plus que les médias nous ont rabattu les oreilles, avec une définition supérieur, allant jusquà 50cm, (gros foutage de gueule), mais non ! on a droit à de la grosse daube.
> On dirait que les prises de vue ont été faites avec un instamtic 110.



Tu as surement raison, mais ce n'est pas valable partout et pour l'instant Geoportail est superieur   à google car les images, en dehors des grandes villes sont nettes, ce qui n'est pas le cas de google. 

Cocorico !


----------



## Crismac (30 Juin 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Tu as surement raison, mais ce n'est pas valable partout et pour l'instant Geoportail est superieur   à google car les images, en dehors des grandes villes sont nettes, ce qui n'est pas le cas de google.
> 
> Cocorico les Bouriccots !


 Sur les Etats Unis, même en dehors des villes tout est net.
 Ils ne vont pas non plus, se prendre la tête pour nous.
Dont Google Eart est supérieurement, supérieur, (hèlas).
Mais jespère que ce nest que temporaire sinon cest la honte.

À force de dire si tu naimes pas la France tu la quittes toutes
les compétences se sont tirées ailleurs. Il ne reste plus que nous, snif ! .


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

Il faut attendre que le serveur monte en puissance
et arretez de faire les fran&#231;ais de base &#224; r&#226;ler tout le temps de suite l&#224;


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il faut attendre que le serveur monte en puissance
> et arretez de faire les français de base à râler tout le temps de suite là


 
Exactement!

personnellement, ce que j'ai réussi à voir de Geoportail pour l'instant, me fait conclure que
Sur les grandes villes la résolution est moins bonne que ce qu'affiche Google Earth
Sur le reste du territoire, c'est nettement mieux que Google (mais sans atteindre la résolution qu'affiche Google sur les grandes villes)

J'ai pu afficher ma maison d'enfance, dans mon petit village.... même il faut savoir que la tache noire et blanche est une maison, c'est mieux que Google avec lequel j'ai du mal a reconnaitre le village lui-même!....


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

Ce dont il est question ici ce n'est pas la qualité des images puisque presque personne n'a pu en juger.
Il est question de l'abscence d'anticipation alors meme qu'une campagne de pub monstrueuse a été mise en oeuvre et que par conséquent un nombre élévé de connexions était hautement prévisible. 
C'est ça qui est ridicule.


----------



## Junk (30 Juin 2006)

Ca y est, j'ai quand même enfin réussi à me connecter au geoportail :love:

Et mort de rire franchement ... :love:

C'est nuuuull !! :love:

Enfin nul c'est peut être abusé, mais en tout cas ça ne répond pas à ce que j'en attendai ...

A voir leur démonstration et tout le cinéma qu'ils ont fait autour de ça, franchement je m'attendai à quelque chose de beaucoup mieux ... 

J'ai d'abord zoomé  à fond sur Paris ... et ...   ... quoi c'est tout ?  je m'attendai au moins à voir dissernement les voitures ...  ... mais non, même pas ... c'est flou , c'est lointain ...

J'ai ensuite zoomé sur mon village, et c'est pareil ... on ne voit que très mal ...

Bref rien de révolutionnaire ....

Les vues aériennes des Pages Jaunes sont autant détaillées et google earth fait aussi bien ....


Alors ça ne sert à rien de dépenser un tas d'argent public pour augmenter la capacité d'acceuil du geoportail ... franchement ... j'en ferais un meilleur usage moi de cet argent


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est ridicule.


yeap  (ça merite une tournée generale ça    )


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2006)

J'ai zoom&#233;, zoom&#233; et bof...

Tant pis, j'ai r&#233;v&#233; ou alors la radio (etc) chantait les louanges d'une pr&#233;cisions &#224; 50 cm ?
J'en suis tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin...


----------



## isoyann (30 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai zoomé, zoomé et bof...
> 
> Tant pis, j'ai révé ou alors la radio (etc) chantait les louanges d'une précisions à 50 cm ?
> J'en suis très très loin...


oui c est limite de l arnaque ce truc moi aussi je voulias voir la precision a 50 cm mais ce st plutot du 500 m lol


----------



## iota (30 Juin 2006)

Salut.

J'ai &#233;galement eu l'occasion de faire quelques essais, c'est pas des plus convaincant...

Pour la r&#233;solution de 50cm, deux possibilit&#233;s (&#224; mon avis) :
-sera disponible dans la version finale
-a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;sactiv&#233;e pour all&#233;ger la charge de travail des serveurs

@+
iota


----------



## Junk (30 Juin 2006)

Mouai ... 

iota tu as peut être raison, ... je n'y avais pas pensé, effectivement, ils ont peut être désactivé les résolutions les plus hautes pour alléger et améliorer l'accès ... :rose:

Je me suis peut être emballer un peu vite sur ma réaction à chaud .... :rose:

C'est vrai, désolé, ....  :rose: :rateau:

On verra bien d'ici quelques semaines ...  ...


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juin 2006)

Je ne sais quels créneau horaire vous utilisez.... au mieux j'ai eu la planisphère et si je clique sur la France, li commence à afficher et puis hop, retour à la planisphère  
Et maintenant, le joyeux message:
" ...Le Géoportail est un projet novateur d'affichage et de partage des données publiques qui va progressivement monter en puissance d'ici l'automne 2007. 

Nous vous remercions de votre intérêt et de votre patience.... " :mouais:


----------



## Crismac (30 Juin 2006)

Comme dit précédemment  sur un post plus haut, on peut y accéder
 facilement par : http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juin 2006)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit précédemment  sur un post plus haut, on peut y accéder
> facilement par : http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/


Vouais .... Tu m'apprends rien .... Je parle ici de Géoportail


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> yeap  (ça merite une tournée generale ça    )



J'ai plus de munitions


----------



## Crismac (30 Juin 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Vouais .... Tu m'apprends rien .... Je parle ici de Géoportail


les photos sont les mêmes.


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juin 2006)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> les photos sont les mêmes.


Pas les outils et la navigation, sinon, je vois pas l'intérêt du portail .


----------



## Crismac (30 Juin 2006)

Bon, et bien il ne te reste plus qu'a faire la queue.


----------



## Junk (30 Juin 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Pas les outils et la navigation, sinon, je vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t du portail .


Les outils et la navigation  ce sont les m&#234;mes sur les pages-jaunes 

Zoom, d&#233;placement .... il n'y a que la transparence et l'affichage des coordon&#233;es en plus ...  

Moi non plus je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t du portail ... dans sa version actuelle tout du moins ...


----------



## iota (30 Juin 2006)

&#192; titre d'exemple, voici ce qu'on obtient avec le G&#233;oportail (meilleure r&#233;solution disponible) :






@+
iota


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

Laissez les bosser, et revenez dans quelques mois, &#231;a sera joli, dites moi combien de pays poss&#232;dent ce genre de service ?
google est une entreprise priv&#233;e
ms n'en parlons pas
donc notre beau pays notre offre encore une fois (cf echelon) une alternative, laissons leur le temp


----------



## Junk (30 Juin 2006)

Et la m&#234;me en passant par Pages Jaunes ou Mappy ....

La photo est exactement la m&#234;me .... prise au m&#234;me moment ....

Le zoom de Mappy et des Pages Jaunes va plus loin mais c'est sur la m&#234;me image alors &#231;a pixellise .... forc&#232;ment ...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Laissez les bosser, et revenez dans quelques mois, ça sera joli, dites moi combien de pays possèdent ce genre de service ?
> google est une entreprise privée
> ms n'en parlons pas
> donc notre beau pays notre offre encore une fois (cf echelon) une alternative, laissons leur le temp


Pourquoi pas. Mais si ils n'étaient pas pret pourquoi n'ont ils pas tout simplement retardé la mise en ligne de "ce site interministeriel novateur"? Ils auraient quand même échappé au ridicule.


----------



## iota (30 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Laissez les bosser, et revenez dans quelques mois, ça sera joli, dites moi combien de pays possèdent ce genre de service ?
> google est une entreprise privée
> ms n'en parlons pas
> donc notre beau pays notre offre encore une fois (cf echelon) une alternative, laissons leur le temp


Je ne critique pas, c'est juste à titre d'information 

@+
iota


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

Ils sont pas habitu&#233;s &#224; &#234;tre nopvateur faut dire, c'est nouveau pour eux :bebe:  

sinon je confirme, ils ont bloqu&#233; volontairement le zoom, car sur pages jaunes, je peux zoomer plus, mais au moins j'ai pus pour la premi&#232;re fois acceder au site et naviguer


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je ne critique pas, c'est juste à titre d'information
> 
> @+
> iota


S'il y en a un à qui cela n'etait pas adressé c'est bien toi


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juin 2006)

Sans vouloir (vraiment .. ) en rajouter une couche, jeter un oeil ICI et dites moi ou sont ces fameux 50 cm par pixel de geoportail .... recentrer pour voir l'arc de triomphe


----------



## Junk (30 Juin 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir (vraiment .. ) en rajouter une couche, jeter un oeil ICI et dites moi ou sont ces fameux 50 cm par pixel de geoportail .... recentrer pour voir l'arc de triomphe


 Oui, l&#224; c'est net, on distingue bien les voitures, on voit m&#234;me les pietons ! 

J'esp&#232;re que g&#233;oportail arrive &#224; &#231;a quand il est enti&#232;rement fonctionnel 

La m&#234;me photo (Place de l'&#233;toile) vu par Google Map :





Et avec Google Earth c'est encore plus impressionnant, on peut zoomer &#224; fond


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juin 2006)

A la décharge de Geoportail, MapsGoogle ne couvre pas toute la France avec cette definition :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> A la décharge de Geoportail, MapsGoogle ne couvre pas toute la France avec cette definition :mouais:



Geoportail non plus


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

patiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiience


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Geoportail non plus


La france, si, le reste du monde, non :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> patiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiience



C'est exactement la meme chose que quand on va récupérer un recommandé a la poste en somme... Faut etre patient avec les administrations (qui elles memes ne le sont pas avec leurs administrés...)


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement la meme chose que quand on va r&#233;cup&#233;rer un recommand&#233; a la poste en somme... Faut etre patient avec les administrations (qui elles memes ne le sont pas avec leurs administr&#233;s...)


ouh la     'tain l'attaque frontale hi hi hi (   )
non enfin pas vraiment parce que le site web il te prends pas la t&#234;te et tu as pas envie de lui en mettre une au bout de 10 secondes comme ceux de la r&#233;alit&#233;


----------



## newjack (1 Juillet 2006)

Bien déçu par Géo... Je m'attendais à bien mieux ! De plus question souplesse d'utilisation ça ne vaut pas GE


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juillet 2006)

Nouvel essai de connexion &#224; G&#233;oportail.

&#192; cette heure l&#224;, je me dis que &#231;a devrait marcher, car tout le monde est parti dormir...

R&#233;sultats:

- Avec Safari, la navigation &#233;choue et me redirige automatiquement vers la page d'accueil.

- Avec Firefox, affichage d'une fen&#234;tre d'erreur "_L'application G&#233;oportail a rencontr&#233; une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer._" la premi&#232;re fois. La deuxi&#232;me fois, plantage de Firefox en plein milieu du chargement d'une photo.

- Avec Op&#233;ra, les photos se chargent mais ne s'affichent pas.

 Je vais finir par croire que &#231;a vient de moi !


----------



## cameleone (1 Juillet 2006)

Rassure-toi, je ne pense pas que ça vienne de toi. Chez moi : avec Safari, même chose que toi, redirection automatique et quasi-immédiate (quelques instants, on aperçoit le cadre de la photo, mais sans plus) ; avec Firefox, pas de plantage, affichage des cadres, et message : "Un script sur cette page est peut-être occupé ou ne répond plus. Vous pouvez arrêter le script maintenant ou attendre pour voir si le script se terminera" (à ton avis ? ) ; avec Opera : affichage des cadres, pas d'image...


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

J'ai fait joujou avec l'interface ce matin et c'est pas mal, les carte ign sont pr&#233;cises
la fleche verticale permet de passer (par exemple) de carte 100% &#224; photo 100%
les choix disponibles sont:
carte
route
relief
phots a&#233;riennes

il me tarde de voir les carte en relief 3D &#224; l'automne



> ETE 2006
> Survolez la France en photographies a&#233;riennes et cartes scann&#233;es IGN.
> AUTOMNE 2006
> Visualisez en 3D et acc&#233;dez aux premi&#232;res couches d'information de service public


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juillet 2006)

naas, quel navigateur utilises-tu pour arriver &#224; voir les photos ?


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

firefox 1.5.0.4


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il me tarde de voir les carte en relief 3D à l'automne



2010?

:rateau:


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 2010?
> 
> :rateau:


Optimiste 

en fait les données sont là et depuis très longtemps, c'est juste leur site web qui rame
j'ai regardé les cartes, c'est assez précis pour determiner une ballade en veuteuteu quand même


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juillet 2006)

Ça y est ! J'ai enfin réussi à naviguer dans Géoportail avec Firefox.

En fait, il a fallu que j'arrêter le script qui bouclait, et quand le message d'erreur "L'application Géoportail a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer." est apparu, que je recharge la page.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ! J'ai enfin réussi à naviguer dans Géoportail avec Firefox.
> 
> En fait, il a fallu que j'arrêter le script qui bouclait, et quand le message d'erreur "L'application Géoportail a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer." est apparu, que je recharge la page.



C'est beau la technologie!


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juillet 2006)

Je suis plut&#244;t d&#233;&#231;u.

En r&#233;gion parisienne, les photos sont quatre fois plus pr&#233;cises sur Google Maps, et on peut y lire le nom des rues dans la partie cartographique, alors que G&#233;oportail ne donne que le trac&#233; des rues et des pav&#233;s noirs pour les maisons, fa&#231;on carte routi&#232;re mal scann&#233;ris&#233;e.

G&#233;oportail a encore des progr&#232;s &#224; faire.


----------



## Alycastre (1 Juillet 2006)

En effet, Google Maps a encore de beau jours devant lui .... Pareil, pour le bug de Firefox
Quoiqu'il en soit, la définition reste moindre et de plus les clichés sont peu contrastés, pris souvent en fin d'après midi, avec une ombre portée trop grande ...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2006)

Bref c'est de la merde ce site interministeriel novateur


----------



## Alycastre (1 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bref c'est de la merde ce site interministeriel novateur


Yes !


----------



## cajera (1 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
en attendant on peux utiliser les pages blanches et l'option vue aérienne. ça marche très bien, c'est même plus pratique que google earth (pour la France bien sûr)


----------



## Junk (1 Juillet 2006)

cajera a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> en attendant on peux utiliser les pages blanches et l'option vue aérienne. ça marche très bien, c'est même plus pratique que google earth (pour la France bien sûr)









:mouais:


----------



## philire (1 Juillet 2006)

:hein: 

:sick: 

:afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2006)

cajera a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> en attendant on peux utiliser les pages blanches et l'option vue aérienne. ça marche très bien, c'est même plus pratique que google earth (pour la France bien sûr)



Sans déconner?
Je le crois pas!
T'es sur?



Bon maintenant qu'on a bien ri faut pas rester là monsieur.



Tu dégage!


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## alibo (1 Juillet 2006)

question à PA5CAL (post 125) : pourrais-tu préciser ce que tu entends par
"En fait, il a fallu que j'arrêter le script qui bouclait, et quand le message d'erreur "L'application Géoportail a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer." est apparu, que je recharge la page."
quelle manip exacte faut-il effectuer ? imagine que tu expliques à un imbécile (pour le coup, c'est à peu près ça :love: )


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

Ca marche tjs pas ?


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juillet 2006)

alibo a dit:
			
		

> question &#224; PA5CAL (post 125) : pourrais-tu pr&#233;ciser ce que tu entends par
> "En fait, il a fallu que j'arr&#234;ter le script qui bouclait, et quand le message d'erreur "L'application G&#233;oportail a rencontr&#233; une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer." est apparu, que je recharge la page."
> quelle manip exacte faut-il effectuer ? imagine que tu expliques &#224; un imb&#233;cile (pour le coup, c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#231;a :love: )


Voici la description de la manip.

Je lance Firefox, je tape l'URL "_http://www.geoportail.fr/_" et la page d'accueil de G&#233;oPortail appara&#238;t.

L&#224;, je clique sur la zone qui m'int&#233;resse (FRANCE en l'occurrence).

La page de navigation de G&#233;oPortail commence &#224; s'afficher, mais un message (de Firefox) surgit, m'indiquant qu'un script de la page ne rend pas la main. On me propose soit de continuer, soit d'arr&#234;ter le script.

Tant que je choisis de continuer l'ex&#233;cution du script, rien de plus ne se passe, sinon que le m&#234;me message r&#233;appara&#238;t apr&#232;s quelques secondes. Je choisis donc de mettre fin au script.

C'est l&#224; que j'ai un message "_L'application G&#233;oportail a rencontr&#233; une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer._" au milieu de la page de navigation de G&#233;oPortail.

Au lieu de continuer normalement (et donc de quitter G&#233;oPortail), c'est &#224; ce moment que je clique sur le bouton de rechargement de la page (troisi&#232;me bouton de Firefox en haut &#224; gauche, normalement).

La page de navigation de G&#233;oPortail recommence alors &#224; se charger, mais avec succ&#232;s cette fois.

&#192; la suite de &#231;a, la navigation fonctionne correctement.


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

Oh ca marche chez moi !!!! :love:


----------



## alibo (2 Juillet 2006)

merci à PA5CAL   ça marche enfin (presque bien : c'est le serveur Geoportail qui sature) ; il a fallu en plus que je mette à jour ma version de Firefox !
bon dimanche ensoleillé à tous


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

Ah tiens, &#231;a marche au boulot sous WinXP/FireFox

Comme je disais dans un post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, le masquage des zones "sensibles" dans g&#233;oportail c'est vachement pratique pour les rep&#233;rer et aller les voir dans google earth  

Exemples:

La Hague:
- Dans g&#233;oportail:






Dans google earth:





En r&#233;solutuion max:







Autre exemple, la base militaire du Mont Agel au desus de Monaco (cette base surveille l'espace a&#233;rien du 1/4 sud est de la France si ma m&#233;moire est bonne)

Dans g&#233;oportail:





Dans google earth:





En r&#233;solution max:





C'est vraiment ridicule ce masquage 
Du coup un terroriste benet qui ne saurait pas d&#233;j&#224; o&#249; se trouvent les sites sensibles n'a qu'&#224; rechercher les taches blanches dans g&#233;oportail et a se faire une id&#233;e des lieux dans google earth.


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment ridicule ce masquage
> Du coup un terroriste benet qui ne saurait pas déjà où se trouvent les sites sensibles n'a qu'à rechercher les taches blanches dans géoportail et a se faire une idée des lieux dans google earth.



A terroriste benêt, policier benêt.

En France, on ne montre pas, donc ça se voit encore plus ! 
Expulsez moi ces clandestins devant les télés et laissez les autres clandestins travailler sur nos chantiers sans couverture sociale.
Ou on montre pour qu'on ne voit pas le reste...

On nous prend définitivement pour kons


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juillet 2006)

Il y a quand même des lieux difficiles à repérer.

Par exemple, le château de Bity à Sarran (Corrèze), résidence secondaire de la famille Chirac, se situe dans une zone blanche circulaire de 6 km de diamètre sur Géoportail.

Et comme cette partie apparaît en faible résolution sur Google Earth et Google Maps, on n'est pas près de voir grand-chose...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Du coup un terroriste benet qui ne saurait pas déjà où se trouvent les sites sensibles n'a qu'à rechercher les taches blanches dans géoportail et a se faire une idée des lieux dans google earth.



Réponse étonnante d'un responsable : oui on voit, mais on ne sait pas de quand date la vue, donc...:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

Y'as pas une &#233;norme possibilit&#233;e de zoomer . On nous avait pas dit qu'on pouvait zoomer jusqu'a 50cm ?


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai ils auraient pu choisir vert kaki quand m&#234;me


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

C'est vraiment tre rigolo de survoler la France pour voir tout ce qu'on veut nous cacher 
Bon quand c'est dans des zones rurales on est pas beaucoup plus avanc&#233; avec google earth c'est vrai mais souvent on arrive a tres bien voir ces zones "sensibles".
La rade de Brest est un vrai bonheur par exemple. De meme au sud de Toulouse, sur une ile en face de l'usine AZF y'a un truc masqu&#233; sur geoportail qu'on voit tres bien avec GE.
Le top que j'ai pu trouver c'est une zone masqu&#233; &#224; l'ouest de La D&#233;fense:

Avec geoportail:





Avec GE





GE zoom a fond:





Le plus amusant c'est que je ne serais jamais aller voir ce coin dans GE si il n'y avait pas eu le rond blanc dans G&#233;oportail


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Mais pourquoi on peut pas zoomer encore plus ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)




----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

Sur cette image vous verrez 3 avions en finale sur la piste 07 (070 °)  à Orly (ORY) , ils sont tellement proche que c'est règlementairement impossible. Donc, Google a utilisé pour cette image, plusieurs images satellites qui n'ont pas été effacées par Google pour faire l'image finale. Donc c'est vraiment un scoop ! 

Moralité = ne pas se fier à ce qui est présenté, c'est un montage !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette image


Quelle image?



			
				utc a dit:
			
		

> Moralité = ne pas se fier à ce qui est présenté, c'est un montage !



Sans dec'? Je croyais que c'etait live!


----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelle image?
> 
> Sans dec'? Je croyais que c'etait live!


Les images sont invisibles car éffacées par Macgé, car il y avait un probléme lorsque j'ai publié (4 fois le même message). Tous mes posts avaient des images, donc Macgé "bugge" aussi ! 

"  Moralité = ne pas se fier à ce qui est présenté, c'est un montage ! "
C'était juste pour dire qu'il faut se mefier de ce que l'on voit. Imaginons qu'un riverain d'un gros aéroport veuilles apporter la preuve que les avions fassent trop de bruit ou représentent un danger à cause de leur nombre.
Tout faux ! Car reglementairement (et techniquement) il est impossible d'y avoir 3 avions aussi proche, sinon il va y avoir de la casse à l'atterrissage sur la piste.

Pour les images qui manquent, je vais essayer de les retrouver.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> "  Moralité = ne pas se fier à ce qui est présenté, c'est un montage ! "
> C'était juste pour dire qu'il faut se mefier de ce que l'on voit. Imaginons qu'un riverain d'un gros aéroport veuilles apporter la preuve que les avions fassent trop de bruit ou représentent un danger à cause de leur nombre.
> Tout faux ! Car reglementairement (et techniquement) il est impossible d'y avoir 3 avions aussi proche, sinon il va y avoir de la casse à l'atterrissage sur la piste.


Tu parles d'un scoop.  
Google Earth n'est rien d'autre qu'un objet ludique et TOUT LE MONDE (du moins je le croyais) sais que les images ne sont que des collages de plusieurs images et ne représente pas une réalité instantannée.
Et pour savoir combien d'avions passent au dessus d'une maison il suffit de se mettre devant la maison et de compter les avions... 
Pour finir ce fil traite essentiellement de géoportail. Google Earth n'est qu'un élément de comparaison.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette image vous verrez 3 avions en finale sur la piste 07 (070 °)  à Orly (ORY) , ils sont tellement proche que c'est règlementairement impossible. Donc, Google a utilisé pour cette image, plusieurs images satellites qui n'ont pas été effacées par Google pour faire l'image finale. Donc c'est vraiment un scoop !
> 
> Moralité = ne pas se fier à ce qui est présenté, c'est un montage !



Flûte ! J'allais vérifier ça sur Géoportail, et ce matin, ça ne marche plus  ! On a bien le cadre, mais plus de navigateur géographique dans la page.


Bon, sinon, il est un fait que les photos sont constituées de plusieurs parties recollées et retouchées.

Et il y a parfois des ratés. Les parties peuvent se chevaucher, faisant disparaître quelques mètres de terrain.

C'est arrivé justement sur un immeuble dont la photo m'intéressait. Manque de chance...


----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Pour les images qui manquent, je vais essayer de les retrouver.


Ca y est, quelle galère ! 

Les 3. 
Voir la pièce jointe 11147


Une vue globale permettant de situer. 
Voir la pièce jointe 11149


Et un petit quatrième; un peu plus loin. 
Voir la pièce jointe 11148


----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Flûte ! J'allais vérifier ça sur *Géoportail*, et ce matin, ça ne marche plus  ! On a bien le cadre, mais plus de navigateur géographique dans la page.


Toutes mes excuses, je "buggue" aussi, car mes images sont sur Google Earth.

C'est vrai que google (US) ne cache pas les sites sensibles (militaires ou nucléaires Français par exemple). 

Tu as raison jpmiss 
" Pour finir ce fil traite essentiellement de géoportail. Google Earth n'est qu'un élément de comparaison."


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, quelle galère !
> 
> Les 3.
> Voir la pièce jointe 11147
> ...


Vu la photo, on se demande si ce n'est pas le même avion pris à quelques secondes d'intervalle...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

Autre exemple de bug d'affichage.
Y'en a plein d'autres....


----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Autre exemple de bug d'affichage.
> Y'en a plein d'autres....



C'est amusant, car cela semble être un yankee qui parle du Maroc !


----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

Croyez vous qu'il est actuellement possible de faire de la recherche archéologique avec ces images ?

Je n'en ai pas l'impression pour le moment, car la définition est trop faible dans l'ensemble (sauf certaines villes, mais là beaucoup moins interressant  )

Pour info voila ce qui se fait avec un avion (ce *monsieur Agache* est un précurseur dans le domaine de l'archéologie aérienne) J'ai des millers d'heures de vol en avion et moi aussi, j'ai été surpris de voir tout ce qui était visible d'un avion lors d'un vol avec un collègue passionné d'achéologie, mais quand on n'est pas formé pour celà, ce n'est pas évident, et on passe à côté de chose merveilleuses et géniales.
*C'est un peu une machine à remonter le temps !* 

Un petit petit message maintenant.  (Merci Macgé)

Dommage   qu'il n'y ai pas de *partenaria entre l'armée* qui a des moyens fabuleux (caméra diverses, nombres de vols importants, ....) *et les archéologues*, qui auraient une mine d'information fabuleuse et gratuite (car payée par la communauté, nos impôts)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

Euuh les gens c'est normal que quand je clique sur l'&#238;cone de la France dans g&#233;oportail &#231;a charge mais que au moment d'afficher la carte je soit re-dirig&#233; vers la premi&#232;re page ?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Euuh les gens c'est normal que quand je clique sur l'îcone de la France dans géoportail ça charge mais que au moment d'afficher la carte je soit re-dirigé vers la première page ?


C'est très probablement parce que tu utilises Safari.

J'avais évoqué le problème quelques posts plus haut.

Comme ça ne fontionne pas non plus avec Opera (les images n'apparaissent pas), tente avec Firefox (mais lis d'abord mon post à ce sujet, parce que ça ne se passe pas toujours très bien non plus).


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

J'ai pas fire fox...


----------



## utc (3 Juillet 2006)

Prends Camino, c'est un produit "Pûr Mac"

En plus ils sont très sympa, quand tu leur écris il répondent, très vite (en +)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

Je peux pas c'est l'ordi &#224; mon p&#232;re et j'ai aucuns droits, je pourrais m&#234;me pas l'installer...


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2006)

je viens de comparer quelques lieux autour de paris, et pour l'instant g&#233;oportail est loin derri&#232;re, vivement septembre et l'augmentation de la bande passante du serveur.


----------



## darkbeno (3 Juillet 2006)

Bon alors mon verdict perso : nul a faire caca (pour éviter les gros mots...) :sick: Google Earth n'a vraiment rien à lui envier, si ce n'est qu'il y a une plus grande couverture du territoire français... A part ça, le zoom maximum est pitoyable, c'est lent, ça bug en me faisant des gros carré tout pourri en plein milieu de la carte. Bref, loin loin loin d'être convaincu là... Et en plus ça m'a obligé à me servir de firefox. Pas que j'ai quelque chose contre firefox, mais j'aime pas les sites pas compatible avec safari  Grrr !
Aller hop, je retourne sur Google Earth. :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

En plus c'est soit disant compatible avec presque tout.
Voil&#224; ce qu'on peu lire sur la page d'accueil:

"Site compatible avec les navigateurs IE6 et +, Mozilla1.7 et +, Firefox 1.0 et +, Safari 2.0 et +
Site compatible avec les plates-formes Windows 2000, XP et +, Linux famille RedHat, Suse et Debian, MacOS X"

Je pense que le type qui a &#233;t&#233; pay&#233; pour faire les tests s'est barr&#233; en courant d&#232;s qu'il a eu son ch&#232;que 

Donc je confirme c'est de la merde et on se fout de notre gueule (avec notre pognon interminist&#233;riel novateur en plus).
Faut pas s'&#233;tonner si les am&#233;ricains nous prennent pour des blaireaux apr&#232;s...


----------



## DrFatalis (3 Juillet 2006)

J'ai enfin ou tester le geoportail pendant le match France/Brazil, où il était accessible.
Alors, le verdict:
- interface poussive, se metant à jour à la vitesse d'un escargot paralytique, nantie d'un code couleur typiquement "toi aussi, découvre les joies du dev. de progiciels sous windows 3.0 beta!" 
- le déplacement "rapide" ne fonctionne pas (du tout). Pour trouver ma région, je dois cliquer comme un malade avant de "zoomer" (c'est beaucoup dire). Bien entendu, en position initiale on est centré sur Paaarriss-reine-du-monde. 
- Impossible de faire un copie de l'image proprement: le glisser-déposer ne fonctionne pas. J'ai du faire des copies d'écrans. 
- Le plus GROS reproche: alors que l'on nous rebat les oreilles avec "la définition incroyable de la mort qui tue que tu vois même une piéce de 1 cents au fond d'une fontaine", les images du "portail" ne sont pas plus (voires moins) détaillées que les zones HR de google earth!

Maintenant, terminons cette exécution par quelques points positifs:

point 1: pour les zones "de campagne", la définition est bien meilleure que celle de google, mais les vues ne sont pas plus jeunes (certaines de google sont plus récentes) 

point 1': la superposition des cartes sur les vues en transparences est une BONNE IDEE, bien réalisée (mais lente...)   

point 2 : j'ai pu faire tourner ce bouzin francoïde avec Safari 1.3.2, sois disant non compatible.... mais cela explique peut être mes difficultés de navigation. 

point 3 : C'est 100 % technologie française, monsieur, programmé sur un Zenith a processeur Thomson 3bit et 5 Ko de RAM SAGEM, tournant sous LSE ! :rateau: 

point 4: Je pourrais encore extraire quelques vues qui m'intéressent pendant le match France/portugal.... Et peut être même en trouver d'autres, si je me plante, pendant la finale (là, j'essayerai firefox...).:love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment tre rigolo de survoler la France pour voir tout ce qu'on veut nous cacher
> Bon quand c'est dans des zones rurales on est pas beaucoup plus avancé avec google earth c'est vrai mais souvent on arrive a tres bien voir ces zones "sensibles".
> La rade de Brest est un vrai bonheur par exemple. De meme au sud de Toulouse, sur une ile en face de l'usine AZF y'a un truc masqué sur geoportail qu'on voit tres bien avec GE.
> Le top que j'ai pu trouver c'est une zone masqué à l'ouest de La Défense:
> ...



C'est le premier truc que j'ai été voir : c'est à côté de chez moi  une base de la (sous)marine nationale : le commandemant startégique des sous-marin basé à houilles : tous les truc étranges avec ombre portée sont des antennes


----------



## Alycastre (3 Juillet 2006)

+1 :hein:


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2006)

bon le coup des bases a&#233;riennes c'est un peu du foutage de gueule, mais fran&#231;aisement parlant (n&#233;ologisme :sick: ) c'est assez logique .
question &#224; ce propos:
La base a&#233;rienne 125 d'istres n'est pas en haute d&#233;finition, et je me demandais si c'etait &#224; la demande de l'&#233;tat fran&#231;ais, car tout autour c'est haute definition 
la base je m'en fous mais la ville je l'aimerais bien en haute d&#233;finition  :hein:

sinon j'ai bon espoir que les images mises &#224; disposition seront de meilleure d&#233;finition, car ign &#224; dans ses cartons des cartes plastiques 3D magnifiques (achetable sur internet de pures beaut&#233;es) , donc les donn&#233;es sont l&#224;, les photos en vente vont jusqu'au 1 : 10 000.

Une page interessante pour d&#233;couvrir l'ign


Encore une fois, et au risque de me repeter, ce n'ets pas l'ign qui est &#224; mettre en cause, mais la mise en place du site.


----------



## utc (4 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu dégage!



Un site très utile 
C'est mieux comme ça ! 



Tu dégages


----------



## utc (4 Juillet 2006)

Pour  analyser les 2 adversaires

ça doit surement rapporter gros pour qu'il y ai une telle dynamique 

Pour avoir utilisé pendant des années des cartes 1/500 000 et 1/100 000 , je peux vous dire que l'*IGN fait des cartes lisibles et très claires*, alors que les équivalentes américaines (certes peut être plus complètes) sont illisibles car il y a trop d'informations.

 Donc, avec notre site Français, pour l'instant avec un démarrage difficile, j'ai bon espoir quand à la qualité. Ce qui est très appréciable, je trouve, c'est qu'il n'y a rien a télécharger avec Géoportail et c'est aussi un avantage, car c'est toujours à jour ! 

Cocorico !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Un site très utile
> C'est mieux comme ça !
> 
> 
> ...


Non car  c'est à l'impératif.

Tu sors!

  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

*T'es cass&#233; !*`




Pr&#233;sent de v&#233;rit&#233; g&#233;neral (t'es toujours cass&#233;  )


----------



## utc (4 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non car  c'est à l'impératif.
> 
> :rateau:



Bien joué, vénérable sage !


----------



## macaddicted (4 Juillet 2006)

je suis fan de google earth  et j'utilise mappy via les pages-jaunes pour les coins paum&#233;s de france............
la venue de geoportail m'a interess&#233; au plus haut point, esperant voir ma maison avec une meilleure resolution et sans ombres port&#233;es :rose:

je passe sur l'impossibilit&#233; de se connecter.........
par contre une fois reussi le passage je m'attendais au graal des photos a&#233;riennes 
pauvre de moi.......... impossible de trouver mon village de 200 &#226;mes :rose:

je contacte leur "service client dont voilo&#249; la r&#233;ponse :

Bonjour,

Votre village existe bien mais il s'agit d'un  lieu-dit et non pas d'une commune, c'est pourquoi votre recherche n'a pas  abouti. Pour le moment, on ne peut chercher sur le Geoportail que par les  communes. Je pense que dans l'avenir, les lieux-dits y figureront  aussi.
Le Geoportail est victime de sa jeunesse et de son  succ&#232;s. Les temps d'affichage sont tr&#232;s longs et pour souvent ne rien avoir &#224;  l'&#233;cran.
Je ne peux que vous demandez de vous armer de  patience et de renouveler vos tentatives. 
Merci de ne pas nous tenir rigueur de tous ces  d&#233;sagr&#233;ments.

Cordialement,

_*>>>> Mod&#233;ration : Pas d'adresse en clair !*_

je vais dire au maire de ma commune que ce n'est qu'un lieu dit dans un carr&#233; blanc 
c'est que je j'obtiens en partant de la "commune" la plus proche de mon "lieu dit" soit 2 KM ! 
zarbi, sur mappy j'ai une photo mais de qualit&#233; m&#233;diocre datant d'au moins 10 ans avec des ombres port&#233;es enormes, ma maison est dans le noir.....

sinon au niveau qualit&#233;, google arrive loin devant g&#233;o

j'esp&#232;re qu'ils vont revoir leur copie


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

macaddicted a dit:
			
		

> ..  Le Geoportail est victime de sa jeunesse et de son  succ&#232;s. Les temps d'affichage sont tr&#232;s longs et pour souvent ne rien avoir &#224;  l'&#233;cran.
> Je ne peux que vous demandez de vous armer de  patience et de renouveler vos tentatives.
> Merci de ne pas nous tenir rigueur de tous ces  d&#233;sagr&#233;ments.
> 
> Cordialement,


 


			
				macaddicted a dit:
			
		

> sinon au niveau qualit&#233;, google arrive loin devant g&#233;o
> 
> j'esp&#232;re qu'ils vont revoir leur copie


comme tu l'as cit&#233; plus haut, il faut s'armer de patience, et puis comparer un service bien rod&#233; avec un service tout nouveau c'est un peu in&#233;quitable


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> comme tu l'as cit&#233; plus haut, il faut s'armer de patience, et puis comparer un service bien rod&#233; avec un service tout nouveau c'est un peu in&#233;quitable


Non car d&#232;s son lancement Google Earth &#233;tait op&#233;rationnel (meme si il s'est enrichi depuis). Et pourtant l'engouement (et donc le nombre de connexions) d&#233;passait largement le cadre de l'hexagone...


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

parce que google est dans l'internet depuis longtemps, pas l'ign.
si tu veux google son metier c'est internet, ils y on rajout&#233; des cartes, l&#224; ou ils pouvaient se planter c'est sur les cartes
l'ign c'est l'inverse, leur metier c'est les cartes, l&#224; ou ils pouvaient se planter... c'est le site pas sur les cartes, il ont utilis&#233; cette possibilit&#233;, A FOND :bebe:


----------



## utc (4 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> comme tu l'as cité plus haut, il faut s'armer de patience, et puis comparer un service bien rodé avec un service tout nouveau c'est un peu inéquitable


 


			
				macaddicted a dit:
			
		

> _..  Le Geoportail est victime de sa jeunesse"_




Oui, je crois que tout est là !

Si IGN n'avait rien fait, tout le monde se moquerait de la France (/ USA) , là, ils sont, pour une fois, pressés de créer une version différente (qui ne peut que s'améliorer).

Par expérience professionnelle, j'ai utilisé des cartes 1/500 000 et 1/ 100 000 de l'IGN (je sais je me repète), et d'autres cartes équivalentes en échelle, mais américaines. Et il n'y a pas photo ! Les cartes Françaises sont bien moins surchargées et beaucoup plus claires (même si moins complètes, mais encombrées de détails superflus)
Voici un détail de la clarté de l'IGN (rassurez vous, je n'ai pas d'action IGN)

Voir la pièce jointe 11157



*Cocorico !
*


----------



## utc (4 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non car dès son lancement Google Earth était opérationnel (meme si il s'est enrichi depuis). Et pourtant l'engouement (et donc le nombre de connexions) dépassait largement le cadre de l'hexagone...


Localisation : terra amata

 

Musée de Terra Amata,              à Nice. Musée municipal créé en 1976, il présente un campement de              chasseurs de cerfs et d'éléphants qui s'étaient installés sur une              plage de Nice il y a 380 000 ans.


----------



## papadben (5 Juillet 2006)

Google vous balance, même en région parisienne, des clichés qui datent de 2/3 ans! Et pour les zones de vacances ou campagnes c'est flou d'être aussi fou (ou l'inverse!)! Faut vraiment savoir où aller pour voir quoi que ce soit! Et encore effort d'imagination requis!
IGN, je ne sais pas... M'en fout un peu , je vivais sans avant! Mais j'ai confiance! Ce ne sont pas des clowns!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

papadben a dit:
			
		

> Google vous balance, m&#234;me en r&#233;gion parisienne, des clich&#233;s qui datent de 2/3 ans!


Peut etre mais au moins on peut les voir 

D'ailleurs de quand datent les photos de l'IGN?


----------



## macaddicted (5 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre mais au moins on peut les voir
> 
> D'ailleurs de quand datent les photos de l'IGN?



par chez moi, certains clichés datent de 10 ans, voir plus !   
bon, c'est vrai, il n'y a rien à voir ( ou plutôt deviner ) dans les petits pays 

avec google en zoom maxi on distingue qq details, avec geo, on peut zoomer plus (cocorico), mais c'est flou


----------



## utc (5 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non car  c'est à l'impératif.
> Tu dégage!
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Désolé mais ce n'est pas de l'impératif, car il y a " Tu "

Donc j'avais raison !  

Tu dégages !

Cocorico !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est quand meme l'imperatif car il s'agit d'un ordre.

Mais bon si tu préfère j'ai ça aussi:
*
 CASSE TOI!*


----------



## Benjimac (5 Juillet 2006)

Ne vous prenez pas la tête, pour moi geoportail c'est de la m****. c'est lent, ça marche une fois tous les 36.

plusieurs personnes l'on deja mentionner dans ce forum,

les pages jaunes : www.pagesjaunes.fr

c'est la même résolution que geoportail (50cm), et c'est les images d'IGN sauf que ça marche et c'est assez rapide.

la seule vrai différence visuel avec geoportail c'est que les images sur les pages jaunes (plus de 2ans) sont moins récentes que géoportail (qui ont moins d'un an dans certains département).

Moi je vais sur les pages jaunes pour les villages perdu, et sur google earth pour les grandes villes. géoportail on verra quand ça marchera (peut être jamais avec la france)


----------



## utc (5 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme l'imperatif car il s'agit d'un ordre.



Tout Faux  Vénérable sage !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Carton rouge &#224; tout les deux !


----------



## utc (5 Juillet 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous prenez pas la t&#234;te, pour moi *geoportail c'est de la m*****. c'est lent, &#231;a marche une fois tous les 36.
> 
> plusieurs personnes l'on deja mentionner dans ce forum,
> 
> ...


Je pense que les *pages jaunes, c'est IGN* (il n'y a pas 36 entreprises qui en ont les moyens, quoiqu'on on en veuille c'est de la haute technologie)

" *geoportail c'est de la m**** " *C'est un avis personnel, peut &#234;tre excessif !  is'nt it Bunny ?


----------



## utc (5 Juillet 2006)

Voici encore un exemple d'un site Fran&#231;ais, *tr&#232;s sensible* (interdit de survol &#224; moins de 1000 m)

 avec GE 
Voir la pièce jointe 11168


 G&#233;oportail
Voir la pièce jointe 11169



ALORS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

Pratique la croix pour viser


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Tout Faux  Vénérable sage !


Un vénérable sage ne peux pas par définition avoir tord... et c'est un vénérable sage qui te le dit :bebe:


----------



## utc (5 Juillet 2006)

.......
     .....
   ...


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Au fait c'est quoi le site sensible que tu nous montre ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

allez , au hasard  
 des pistes
la résidence privée :

D'un grand financier?
d'un vieux correzien?
D'un milliardaire grand ami de la France?

( une résidence privée étant  dans certaines républiques, démocratiquement   un lieu... sensible; normal non?
Non? 
Ah mince , je dois être naif    )


----------



## iota (6 Juillet 2006)

Salut.

Le ch&#226;teau des Chirac en Corr&#232;ze ?

@+
iota


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

remarque lui au moins est plus visible que la maison sous terraine de mitterand au bord de mer :bebe:


----------



## utc (6 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est quoi le site sensible que tu nous montre ?



Chut ! Top secret. 

C'est aussi une façon de *respecter la vie privée* !


----------



## utc (6 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Voici encore un exemple d'un site Fran&#231;ais, *tr&#232;s sensible* (interdit de survol &#224; moins de 1000 m)
> 
> avec Geoportail (cocorico)
> 
> ...



C'est pour tester.

C'est encore un peu gros mais c'est d&#233;ja mieux.


----------



## quark67 (6 Juillet 2006)

Si tu ne nous dis pas où ça se trouve, rien ne nous interdit de penser qu'il s'agit là de 2 endroits différents. Entre nous, je ne vois aucun point commun entre ces 2 images, ce qui me fait douter qu'il s'agit du même emplacement pour les 2 images.
Par contre, ça semble perdu au fin fond de la campagne, et que je sache, les ours n'ont pas accès à Internet. Geoportail n'a pas à faire le fier parce que la résolution serait supérieure à Google Earth dans ce trou perdu.


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Oui mais l&#224; c'est une discussion de geek macophiles francophones (tu sens le groupuscule l&#224; ?  ), alors tu comprends c'est un truc hyper pointu de la mort, alors le d&#233;tail, c'est lui qui tue


----------



## utc (6 Juillet 2006)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> rien ne nous interdit de penser qu'il s'agit l&#224; de 2 endroits diff&#233;rents. Entre nous, *je ne vois aucun point commun entre ces 2 images*, ce qui me fait douter qu'il s'agit du m&#234;me emplacement pour les 2 images.


Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord avec cela. Pourtant c'est le m&#234;me endroit (o&#249; habite quelqu'un de *tr&#232;s* connu.

Je republie l'image prise d'un peu plus haut avec GE.






C'est vraiment &#233;trange que ces deux images ont peu de point de ressemblance !
N'y aurait-il pas une manipulation ?(en tout cas pas par moi, je le jure). 
* Services secrets ? * C'est a se demander ! *Pourquoi ?* C'est aussi une bonne question !

2 nouvelles images pour comparer, avec le m&#234;me cadrage.
G&#233;oportail :











GE





C'est donc bien la m&#234;me image, mais il y a de petites diff&#233;rences (peut &#234;tre du &#224; l'&#233;clairage, la v&#233;g&#233;tation; intervention humaine, .....)

"je ne crois que ce que je vois"    Ce n'est peut &#234;tre pas une bonne (et juste)  id&#233;e.


----------



## utc (6 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> alors *le détail*, c'est lui qui tue



il a raison !


----------



## utc (7 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un aurait il des images de *baleine* ? Je pense que ça va être difficile ! 

Vous remarquerez que baleine est au singulier?


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; faut comprendre la question


----------



## utc (7 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Déjà faut comprendre la question



Allons "nass" ce ne doit pas être un prétexte pour ne pas chercher !


----------



## jphg (7 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, ça marche au boulot sous WinXP/FireFox
> 
> Comme je disais dans un post précédent, le masquage des zones "sensibles" dans géoportail c'est vachement pratique pour les repérer et aller les voir dans google earth



je suis absolument mort de rire, parce que j'avais vu venir le coup sans trop l'espérer (en me disant, "non, ils vont pas le faire") parce que :

vous êtes p-ê comme moi, vous avez lu *Spirou et Fantasio* pendant votre enfance (de Franquin, moi je préférais qd c'était Franquin le dessinateur). Or dans une aventure, plus précisemment celle qui concerne *Zorglub* et encore plus précisement dans le deuxième album "l'Ombre du Z", Spirou et Fantasio aidés du Comte de Champignac, arrivent à retrouver la trace de Zorglub (planqué au fin fond de la forêt vierge) sur le principe même de la recherche des zones sensibles masquées !!

explication pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas lu : Zorglub est l'inventeur de la Zorglonde qui permet un contrôle total de la pensée. il s'en sert pour allez visiter des sites scientifiques, y piquer les idées, il s'en sert pour hypnotiser des mecs et les enrôler dans son armée, et s'en sert également pour protéger sa base (dans la forêt vierge). effet de la protection de la base par la zorglonde : déroutage immédiat de tous les appareils survolant la zone, y compris les avions de photographie aérienne. 
Dans leur recherche du repaire de Zorglub, Spirou, Fantasio et le comte font une petite visite au service de cartographie de l'armée de l'air (situé en Palombie, un faux pays d'amérique du sud), et là, miracle (et comme s'en doutait De Champignac), Zorglub s'est démasqué en se croyant protégé par sa zorglonde : un gros carré blanc au milieu de la jungle trahit sans faille le repaire ! et l'officier responsable du service d'ajouter "oui, yé né comprends pas, le pilote, il a oublié dé faire clic !".

mort de rire.   






je veux bien un scan de la page en question (je l'ai pas sous la main)*merci !

bon sinon, geoportail, il ne fonctionne toujours pas, b**** !

EDIT : haha le voici le scan !!!! (thanks p.)

voir pièce jointe


----------



## jphg (7 Juillet 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ! J'ai enfin réussi à naviguer dans Géoportail avec Firefox.
> 
> En fait, il a fallu que j'arrêter le script qui bouclait, et quand le message d'erreur "L'application Géoportail a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer." est apparu, que je recharge la page.



ok la manip marche chez moi aussi. 
et je suis aussi déçu. pff naze.


----------



## utc (7 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un aurait il des images de *baleine* ?


Je n'en ai pas trouvé tout au tour de la "Réunion" , mais juste ça :






et ça aussi, c'est _*étrange*_ ces bulles ( très proches de la côte  en face de Saint Paul !)






un peu plus grand 








Les informaticiens de Google et de l'IGN doivent avoir des images surprenantes !
* Ce serait sympa s'il y en avait sur Macgé, pour admirer les oeuvres !*


----------



## frankes (7 Juillet 2006)

bonjour
depuis deux ou trois jours , j'essais de me connecter au nouveaux site de geoportail, pour l'instant c'est bon , mais quand je demande a voir la france, je clique sur france, et je me retrouve sur une autre page ,http://www.geoportail.fr/?event=DisplayCartoVisu&url_insert=454c8017cd9addec9f7d2e88aa8ee6ae et avec ce message 


((A script on this page is causing mozilla to run slowly. if to run, your computer may become unresponsive.
Do you want to abort the scipt?


annuler ou ok))
si je clique sur annuler , ou bout de deux seconde je retrouve le meme texte, si je clique sur ok, je me retrouve avec une nouvelle erreur écrite en rose dans une fenetre , avec ce message 


Errors occured:
L'application Geoportail a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer.

avec safari meme probleme je revient toujours a la page d'acceuil, en cliquant sur la France


----------



## utc (7 Juillet 2006)

frankes a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> depuis deux ou trois jours , j'essais de me connecter au nouveaux site de geoportail, pour l'instant c'est bon , mais quand je demande a voir la france, je clique sur france, et je me retrouve sur une autre page ,http://www.geoportail.fr/?event=DisplayCartoVisu&url_insert=454c8017cd9addec9f7d2e88aa8ee6ae et avec ce message
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut recommencer, car ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux en accès.


----------



## jphg (7 Juillet 2006)

frankes a dit:
			
		

> Errors occured:
> L'application Geoportail a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer.
> avec safari meme probleme je revient toujours a la page d'acceuil, en cliquant sur la France



ok, voir plus haut. après le message d'erreur dans le carré rose, recharge la page. testé avec succès sur firefox


----------



## utc (7 Juillet 2006)

La route est interrompue pendant plusieurs Km ! 

Partie Sud de la route (au nord de la martinique)






sur la carte (si vous voyez la route, arr&#234;tez de fumer !)






A quelques kilom&#232;tres au nord :                 Idem sur une carte









C'est une particularit&#233;, et *quand on habite pas sur place, on ne se rend pas compte du probl&#232;me*.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> La route est interrompue pendant plusieurs Km !
> 
> Partie Sud de la route (au nord de la martinique)


Ca n'a rien d'&#233;tonnant. Le nord de la martinique est couvert d'une foret tropicale dense. La route est simplement masqu&#233;e par les arbres...

Quant &#224; tes "bulles", je ne serai pas &#233;tonn&#233; que ce soit tout simplement de l'aquaculture...


----------



## al02 (7 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Voici encore un exemple d'un site Français, *très sensible* (interdit de survol à moins de 1000 m)




Au temps pour moi : j'avais lu site *sans cible* !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

On dit autant pour moi


----------



## iota (7 Juillet 2006)

Salut.



			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> On dit autant pour moi


Non, dans le cas présent, c'est "Au temps pour moi" qui est correct.

@+
iota


----------



## al02 (7 Juillet 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Non, dans le cas pr&#233;sent, c'est "Au temps pour moi" qui est correct.
> 
> ...



Effectivement !    Sans varier d'un iota.


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2006)

des explications du directeur de l'ign


----------



## utc (7 Juillet 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi : j'avais lu site *sans cible* !


Tu aurais pu lire "*cent cibles*"  ou "*sensible*"


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Non, dans le cas pr&#233;sent, c'est "Au temps pour moi" qui est correct.
> 
> ...


Je pense que le "petit" te fait marcher, iota...  C'est un malin.


----------



## iota (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le "petit" te fait marcher, iota...  C'est un malin.


Il y a effectivement un doute raisonnable 

@+
iota


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le "petit" te fait marcher, iota...  C'est un malin.




T'es lourd, je vais devoir trouver quelqu'un d'autre à emmer*** maintenant


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> des explications du directeur de l'ign


Bah c'est plutot pitoyable  

Le top c'est &#231;a:
"S'agissant des difficult&#233;s de lancement, nous avons &#233;t&#233; surpris au-del&#224; de ce qu'on esp&#233;rait, avec quelque 6 millions de tentatives de connexions par jour le premier week-end."

Dans quel monde vit-il ce directeur pour &#234;tre surpris par &#231;a?


Dans le priv&#233; il aurait pu faire ses bagages et au trot apr&#232;s un flop pareil.

Des pitres!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

salut les gens j'ai une question...


je ne parviens pas a accéder au géoportail! !! 

sur safari quand j'arrive sur la page avec la carte du monde, je clique sur la france, il commence à me charger la page de naviguation sur les cartes... et puis il arrete et ramene à la page avec la carte du monde !!!!


sur firefox il me met un message "a script on this page is causing mozilla to run slowly. If i continues to run, your computer may become unresponsive. Do you want to abort the script ?" mdr !! Si je met cancel il me remet le meme mess au bout de 10 secondes, si je tape sur OK un gros message en rouge apparait : ERRORS OCCURED, l'application geoportail a rencontré une erreur inattendue. Elle doit fermer.



Help..
j'en ai marre.

merci beaucoup les gens.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2006)

Télécharge Google Earth


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2006)

c'est jp qui a foutu le bronx dans le serveur


----------



## bebert (28 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Télécharge Google Earth



Toujours de bons conseils !


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Juillet 2006)

*Bonjour*

*J'ai quelques infos concernant Safari 2.0, pour lequel le site de Géoportail ne semble pas vouloir fonctionner alors qu'il figure dans la liste de compatibilité en bas de la page d'accueil.*

*J'ai écrit au SAV de Géoportail, le 2 juillet dernier, pour leur faire part des problèmes rencontrés sous Mac OS avec Safari 2.0 et Firefox 1.5.*

*J'ai reçu la réponse suivante:*
*



			Bonjour,
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> *Pour utiliser le visualisateur, vous devez activer les cookies et*
> *utiliser l'un des navigateurs suivants:*
> *- IE6 et +, *
> *- Mozilla1.7 et +, *
> ...


----------



## philire (31 Juillet 2006)

PA5CAL, pourquoi as-tu enlevé les smileys qui se trouvaient à l'origine dans la réponse ??  


Honnête rétablissement :

........ 


Il se peut que quelques     configurations de pare-feu ou de logiciels
anti-virus  bloquent l'accès au visualisateur.  Nos équipes techniques se
penchent sur le problème actuellement.  Nous vous prions de bien vouloir
nous excuser pour ces désagréments.:sleep:  


Bien cordialement, 
:love: Aurélie :love::love: 
L'équipe Géoportail
........... 
______________


----------



## pim (3 Août 2006)

Coucou tout le monde 

Alors j'ai tout essay&#233;, sous Tiger *G&#233;odaube* ne marche pas. Rien &#224; faire. En revanche en &#233;mulant un bon vieux Windows 98 avec Guest PC et en utilisant Firefox, cela marche ! C'est d'une incroyable lenteur, je n'ai jamais vu quelque chose d'aussi lent !

Second probl&#232;me, m&#234;me avec un &#233;cran de 23" :love: :love: impossible d'avoir autre chose qu'un vague timbre poste entour&#233; de java berk berk

Qu'&#224; cela ne tienne, j'ai fait plusieurs captures d'&#233;cran et j'ai reli&#233; les bouts avec une petite application pour faire des panoramas telle que DoubleTake. Jugez plut&#244;t. 





S&#232;te.


----------



## DomBon (3 Août 2006)

Salut les géoportaliens
 à Pim, la citadelle Richelieu apparaît quand même au 1/15000  mais c'est vrai qu'IGN ne s'est foulé en ne nous laissant qu'une fenêtre minuscule


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2006)

Crismac a dit:
			
		

> À force de dire si tu naimes pas la France tu la quittes toutes
> les compétences se sont tirées ailleurs. Il ne reste plus que nous, snif ! .


----------



## Luc G (27 Août 2006)

kheprijb a dit:
			
		

> salut les gens j'ai une question...
> 
> 
> je ne parviens pas a accéder au géoportail! !!
> ...



J'ai eu ça depuis le début sans arriver à le débloquer (mais avec firefox, ça marchait, j'ai eu le même message que toi mais en annulant et en refaisant, ça marche)

Et, ce soir, miracle, pour la première fois, Safari fonctionne (sans que j'ai rien touché)
Soit c'est un hasard, soit l'IGN s'est agité. En tous cas, essaye peut-être encore une fois.

(Accessoirement, c'est la première fois que j'ai une navigation relativement fluide)


----------



## pim (27 Août 2006)

Ah oui tu as raison ! Visiblement les fonctionnaires de l'IGN sont de retour de vacances


----------



## ccciolll (28 Août 2006)

Mais au fait, je n'ai pas trouvé la fonction Longitude-latitude sur geoportail. Est-ce qu'on peut avoir les coordonnées du point qu'on vise ou, à l'inverse, viser un point selon ses coordonées ?


----------



## carolina (1 Septembre 2006)

L'affichage des coordonnées n'est plus disponible pour le moment mais il le sera de nouveau cet automne.

Equipe Geoportail


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2006)

L'affichage des coordonn&#233;es est maintenant disponible sur geoportail ainsi que la recherche &#224; partir des coordonn&#233;es.

Par ailleurs, la fen&#234;tre de visualisation est maintenant &#224; taille variable (elle s'ajuste &#224; la fen&#234;tre)


----------



## Metaldeth (13 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour.

Depuis le mois de juin, une nouvelle version du Géoportail est disponible. L'interface du site a été entièrement refondue et de nouvelles données ont été ajoutées. Pour plus de détails, on peut se reporter à ces deux billets : http://gpl.is.free.fr/blog/?p=138 et http://gpl.is.free.fr/blog/?p=143, qui listent les modifications apportées.
Cordialement.


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2007)

Metaldeth a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Depuis le mois de juin, une nouvelle version du Géoportail est disponible. L'interface du site a été entièrement refondue et de nouvelles données ont été ajoutées. Pour plus de détails, on peut se reporter à ces deux billets : http://gpl.is.free.fr/blog/?p=138 et http://gpl.is.free.fr/blog/?p=143, qui listent les modifications apportées.
> Cordialement.



Oui, par contre, au moins pour moi, ça ne marche plus avec safari : le chargement des outils pédale imperturbablement (pas de problèmes avec firefox). Avec la beta, pourtant, ça avait marché me semble-il.


----------



## djay (3 Juin 2008)

Le plugin est disponible depuis aujourd'hui pour les achitectures ppc et intel en version universelle et fonctionne aussi bien sous Tiger que sous Leopard.

Pour vous en convaincre rendez-vous ici :  http://www.geoportail.fr/erreur3D.do?channelid=5062450&idDoc=5248912 

Merci l'IGN


----------



## Langellier (6 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Le plugin terraExplorer existe-til pour Firefox sous macOS 10.3.9 ?
Merci.


----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le plugin terraExplorer existe-til pour Firefox sous macOS 10.3.9 ?
> Merci.



Apparemment, il n'est donné que pour 10.4 et 10.5 (par contre, ça marche a priori avec n'importe quel navigateur qui utilise le dossier plugin de OSX).


----------



## nico48 (14 Mai 2010)

_Je poste ici pour ne pas créer inutilement un nouveau sujet..._

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau autant sur ce forum, qu'avec un Mac... Soyez indulgent !

Alors j'ai un soucis avec le Géoportail en 3D, et avant d'aller plus loin j'ai besoin de votre avis.,
J'ai installer, du moins de je le pense, le logiciel que me propose le site IGN/Géoportail, mais le,problème c'est que quand je lance l'onglet 3D soit :
- Avec vec Firefox, soit sa plante, soit il se passe rien (et impossible de fermer le navigateur)
- Avec Safari il ne se passe rien du tout...

L'onglet 2D lui sa se passe bien.

En savez vous plus sur _d'éventuel_ problème de compatibilité ?

Merci


----------

